# Dell Inspiron 1525..Terrible Sound..



## Sukishane (Apr 29, 2005)

:: Hello everyone..

Obviously, I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, and it is equipped with 2 GB of RAM, Intel Gma 3000 graphics, a 1.73GHZ Dual Core Pentium processor..
and a SigmaTel audio device.

The last piece of the puzzle is the problem. This SigmaTel integrated solution seriously sucks. It has NO support for even basic Bass and Treble adjustments in the "Advanced" options under "Volume Control."

My question is this:: Am I forced to buy an external sound card just to fix this problem?? Or is there another solution at the software level??

This is a real disappoint, as it is the only problem I have with this laptop. Otherwise it runs lightning fast, especially since I downgraded it to Windows XP.. (**Note: Under Vista, there was no option to alter Bass or Treble either. No equalizer anywhere. Nothing.. At least not under the driver Vista was using..)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Sukishane said:


> :: Hello everyone..
> 
> Obviously, I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, and it is equipped with 2 GB of RAM, Intel Gma 3000 graphics, a 1.73GHZ Dual Core Pentium processor..
> and a SigmaTel audio device.
> ...


hi Sukishane,

replacement of sound card is not possible in laptops because this is part of the motherboard (AFAIK). Try Winamp or similar programs if you can control BASS/TREBLE there. if you rely on the hardware or the operating system, i doubt if it can give you the controls that you require.


----------



## AssassinMan308 (Mar 22, 2009)

I found out a way to alter the bass and graphic equalizer in Windows Media Player here is the link: 

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-CA/help/140c7159-d8d3-47b0-9aa3-2af1cc6cff711033.mspx


----------

